# iPod touch trouve



## Kifdu94 (22 Avril 2009)

Bonjour a tous. Durant mon séjour a miami semaine dernière j ai trouve un iPod touch 32gb ( firmwarel 2.2.1 ) dans un restaurant. De retour en France j ai voulu installer des applis ou autre et sans le pwd iTunes impossible. Quel dommage de ne pas pouvoir en profiter... Est il possible de le formater ? Un jailbreak résoudrait mon pb ? Quitte a ne pouvoir installer que des appli provenant de cydia par exemple? Je ne pense pas mais bon j' ai cherche avant de venir vous embetter et pas trouve de solutions pour le moment. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2009)

Déjà, cela ne semble pas être un iPod touch, mais un iPhone s&#8217;il te faut le Jaillebreaké.

Ensuite, ne compte pas que l'on t'aide, car tu aurais dû ramener cet appareil à la police et non le garder pour toi. C'est du vole ni plus ni moins.


----------



## fandipod (22 Avril 2009)

Oui, mais ce ne peut pas être un iPhone car c'est un itouch 32gb!!! Je crois pas qu'il existe un iPhone 32gb?????


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

L'honneteté aurait déjà demandé de rechercher le malheureux propriétaire


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2009)

fandipod a dit:


> Oui, mais ce ne peut pas être un iPhone, car c'est un itouch 32gb!!! Je ne crois pas qu'il existe un iPhone 32gb?????



En effet, mais vu que Kifdu94 n'est pas capable d'utiliser un simple iPod touch, je mets en doute ses capacités à se servir d'un tel appareil.

Merci en tout cas de ne pas l'aider et le laisser se débrouiller, ce n'est quand même pas dur.


----------



## fandipod (22 Avril 2009)

Oui, mais bon c'est un forum d'entraide et nous sommes là pour aider les gens.........


----------



## Kifdu94 (22 Avril 2009)

De 

1./ j' ai bien sir demande au resto de rendre le pis il me ont dit que c était des touristes italiens qui etait a la table precedement... Paye en cash donc dur a tracer eux même m ont indique de le garder sinon le serveur le gardait de son côte. Après une rigolade avec eux j' ai passe mon chemin . Tout simplement.

2./ j' avoue ne pas avoir trouve comment me approprie ce iPod car une fois connecte a iTunes ou même sans m 'y connecte, juste installer une appli depuis le pod , on me demande le pasword. Ma question est donc comment reinitialiser ou changer le pass.

D avance merci de votre aide.


----------



## fandipod (22 Avril 2009)

C'est tout simple!! Quand tu branches le popod, iTunes s'ouvre!Et on arrive sur la page d'accueil du popod!! Et là tu cliques sur restaurer!! Si tu as le moindre problème n'hésite pas à me contacter !!

Bonne soirée


----------

